# Half tame Cockatiel



## orcywoo6 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have had my little cockatiel for around just over three months now, his behaviour has changed hugely since we first got him and he has settled in really well.

He is only half tame at the moment though and I would really appreciate some advice.

He is still frightened of hands and hisses and sometimes tries to bite them but with some persuasion he will step up.

He doesnt seem to mind sitting on your shoulder as long as your hands and hair stay away from him.

He is very vocal and whistles when you leave the room but then runs away when you give him attention

I have tried giving him treats but whenever you approach him with any food, he sees it and flies away, if you go back with an empty hand he wont fly away.

He has only tolerated me gently stroking either his beak or breast a few times.

He prefers to sit up on my ceiliing fan rather than anywhere near me.

The ladder in his cage must be where he feels safe because whenever anyone goes near his cage he runs to the top of his ladder.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

mine is exactly the same. as we speak Neb s sitting up on my curtain pole and watching what im doing, not interacting. one thng have found that works and tielfan gave me this idea is when wanna spend tme with him one to one, place newspaper that crumpled up on his high up perches so he has to come sit a bit lower with me. 

Also, if hes running away from millet then what do is instead of offering him the entire spray just take off a small cluster and try that. its usually small enough that it woint scare them and to get it they have to stay relatvely close to your hands. as for running away when he is in the cage that cant really be hurried along. when i walk past nebs cage he jumps at the front of the bars, wanting to come out. whenever you walk past hs cage, pop a treat into his food dish or balance it in between the bars and he will soon associate you walking past his cage with getting a treat!

Hope it helps and good luck


----------

